# Never cloned before!



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

'sup everyone..

So yeah I've never cloned before and I have the added problem of not being able to visit the grow area every day (I can go when I want but it's remote so limit it to going once or twice a week).

So I've been looking in to the easiest way to do some cloning. I have 2 tents, 1 small'ish for veg and 1 bigger for flowering. I can't use any other room except the 2 tents so I was trying to work out how I can use the small tent for keeping my mothers (2 or 3) and a aeroponic propagating system. The tent has a 600w hps and im working on trying to bring the temps as it's about 85f in there at the mo. Im not keen to go swapping lights but is it true that clones don't like too much light? I'd much rather keep the 600w in there (not bothered about elec bill). 

As I can't visit the site too much I was hoping these aeroponic systems would let me just take cuttings, cover root in hormone powder and then leave them in the aero sys for a week, come back and once they've rooted then transfer to some small pots to veg before transfering to big pots for flowering.

Im sure there's many flaws in my thinking, I don't suppose anyone has any ideas? like I said if possible it needs to be simple, utilise the existing light and kept in the same tent as the mothers..

tent details are: 4x4x6(high), running a 250cfm exhaust and a 125cfm intake (taking fresh air in from outside). Humidty is around 40% but temps are a bugger at 84-86f

Appreciate any ideas!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

they wont need tons of light I use a flor..but they are very temp sensitive... it may work...some plants are easier to clone than others...as long as they are kept wet at the rooting area...


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks 2Dog.. I'd planned on raising the light up pretty high and the temps I need to sort out for sure.. I believe they like approx 70-75f? so I've still got some way to go.. I may have to swap out the lighting for floro's then, im just not keen on keeping my mothers vegging under floro's but guess it'll help with the heat issue.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

yes they like those temps..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

u must live somewhere warm....


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

oddly enough.. no.. It's pretty cold at the mo, for the next 3-4 months daytime temps outside average will be around 45f (at the mo we're having a mild winter so it's more like 55f) just my growroom is a warm bugger! 600w and the intake air is pretty cool (tapped into the chimney breast) so was hoping the air would cool it down enough but it doesn't seem to be having a great effect. 

My vegging clones are doing fine but as i'd like to get a SOG like cycle going i'd like to learn to clone rather than doing a 30 mile trip 'n paying a token fee for rooted clones everytime.

Thanks for the info, much appreciated mate.

Oh and the room is an attic so guessing im getting heat from the rest of the building which isn't helping.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

Cloning aside.. our avatars look like their ready to go to war!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

omg I am stoned when I read tents and site I assumed outside...LMAO!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

yes they do...nice lite saber...I want the green one to fight with ...I am guessing since u r wearing black u r darth and I am luke..


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

LMAO! It took me a few mins to work out what you meant, especially with the 'somewhere warm' comment :huh: My bad :ccc: yeah I got 2 of those budbox tent things, stuck up in an attic many, many miles away from home.

:laugh: guess you'd be right, you be luke and i'll be darth then... Personally I think your hamster/mouse?? looks more menacing with the rocket launcher   You should be the baddie


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

well to be honest i would rather be darth...however I am a woman and if I ever have a son his name will be Lucah AKA Luke...love that name.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool.. cos I don't like being the bad guy.. it's just not in me, too much 'erb.. it's all about peace 'n love.

Nice choice of name if you do have a boy, my best friend's younger brother had a baby 2 weeks ago... They've named him Luke


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

awww new babys are the best....bet he is cute. I am all about peace but heck yah ill be darth vader...I love a good bad guy....like the sheriff from robin hood the one with kevin costner...LMAO...so funny.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep he sure is!  LOL you girls love a bad guy really, but you probably wouldn't say no to a bit of Kevin Costner either! :heart:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

my hubby is not what I would call a bad boy...lol...very clean cut. big blue eyes... ..which is ironic because I really like men with dreds who dress funny ... lmao   if they smell like ganja even better..bob marley takes me breath away...there is a man at my local grow shop with long white dreds to his butt...OMG..he is so beautiful. like a unicorn. (arent women funny)


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL.. I dunno if a bloke would take that as a compliment or not.. a unicorn!! :laugh: I bet he wonders why you keep giving him those odd endearing looks  

'n Bob takes everyone's breath away, I rate him over Elvis 'n Jacko any day!


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my hubby is not what I would call a bad boy...lol...very clean cut. big blue eyes


 
Those are the one's you gotta watch out for :evil:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

very very true...dude saw me. got my friend to introduce us..and I have been stuck by his side for going on 15 years...I am only 29...he must be doing something right...lol...he timed my debate rounds before I even knew him so he knew I was mouthy and opinionated...I am the hippy and he is the straight guy..but he smokes lol..its funny.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

is white queen white widow x speed queen?


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

ahhhhh thats a beautiful story  much green love to you both!  

Oh 'n WQ is a cross between WW and cindy (maybe cindy99).. I really don't talk with the guy much, it's more a friend of a friend but I know he REALLY knows his stuff and he just told me their 'white queen' and have no reason to doubt him.. From the lil i've read it sounds like a KO smoke.. If all goes well that is!

p.s well sweet you 'n hubby smoke.. 5 of my best years were spent with a g'f that toked


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont know if I would be with somebody who doesnt smoke...it would be...weird. dont know how else to say it. Plus I grow and not every man would be willing to put up with that.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I dont know if I would be with somebody who doesnt smoke...it would be...weird. dont know how else to say it. Plus I grow and not every man would be willing to put up with that.


 
Well i've had a few that don't smoke, some minded it (strangely enough they didn't last long) and others tolerated it or just found it funny to bug me when im cained... not funny just for the record  but yeah, girls toking over here isn't 'that big'....which is a shame 

You grow...every man should put up with that.. You should be (and are) revered.. End off.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

they werent even tempted to try it when you smoked around them? wow... like I dont drink much but I will take a sip if its something new...


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

:evil:  Maaaybe... so yeah 1 or 2, 1 only had a few puffs.. 1 had half a doob and then showed me her earlier dinner...... not good :evil:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

oh wow...yah maybe not. I smoke more than hubby. lol...a little chimney. I like my pipe tho.  poor lady she did try...the first time I smoked was out of a bong. I enhaled too much and burnt the crap out of my throat...it burned so bad I wasnt high at all..I was drinking ice water for about two hours straight...the 2nd time I was with my bf and two other ladies..I took it slower and it was awesome..I will never forget it. the bud was called red hair...but they called everything orange and red that...we piled candy in the middle of the floor and sat in a circle puffing..so much fun. I miss having ladies to smoke with...friend moved to minnesota..and my friends hardly smoke or dont smoke at all...sad.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

2Dog if you were closer we could :48: in person, ol'well we will just have to :48: online.:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

that would be awesome ozzy....Ill pass it back..:48: :ciao: :aok:


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

ahhh.. Very nice but sorry to hear about your mate moving away, a good smoke is always made into a great time with brilliant mates. Still you got your stoner hubby 'n it's all good   I have a few very good old timer smoking buddies, the stories if I could remember half of 'em would make for great TV!

Oh 'n here  :48: .. im off to kip.. nite darth 2dog (in wheezy stoner voice) :ciao:  Later OD, enjoy the scoobie.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

I bet they would! I have some funny ones...ever been in a smoking contest??? I have lol...and won!


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

LMAO!! dammmmnnn!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

hubby kept getting congratulated all night...and he didnt even enter. I beat out an iraqi war vet...


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 12, 2009)

:holysheep:  Sorry I meant to reply and say im well f*ckin impressed, you'll have to excuse me where im from we swear alot but it's actually a sign of mate-ship  I doubt i'd even last a few rounds with you!


----------

